
Rent bunk beds in a communal home for $1,200 - cryptozeus
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/05/success/podshare-co-living/index.html
======
blackflame7000
It’s like I get to pay for an apartment with none of that useless extra square
footage! /s

~~~
quaquaqua1
Haha yeah, but actually there is value in their offer because there's no
deposit and no commitment.

The "year-long lease" is such a scammy practice in competitve rental markets.
It forces me to promise to pay rent even if I lose my job or need to move
suddenly. If I don't pay, then the courts are expedited for the landlord to
swiftly collect from me and ruin my history.

With a month-to-month lease, I only need to pledge one month's rent, not 12.

~~~
blackflame7000
That exact situation happened to me but it was because a roommate stole the
rent money for 2 months which the apartment facilitated by only contacting him
instead of the other people on the lease. It will only detrimentally impact
your record if the police have to come remove you. If you leave voluntarilly
then it shouldn't cause you problems in the future. They know stuff like that
happens, they just don't want squatters.

~~~
quaquaqua1
Nice, thank you for telling me about that. I am honestly weighing my options
about what to do for housing in the future.

Deep down inside I want to purchase a single family home that I can fix and
afford for myself, but Long Island is a competitive market for that. I don't
want to deal with tenants.

My other option is to "rent a room" which is technically "illegal" but not
"criminal". It is hard to find a good room to rent from a landlord that
doesn't stuff the house full of random people who aren't the best to live
with.

The search continues!

~~~
blackflame7000
I understand the struggle! I’m in san diego which also has a high market and
it sounds like were around similar ages. At this point I cant justify renting
anymore and am determined to buy when I spot the right opportunity. It is a
buyers market right now with interest rates being low and I know it will be a
worthy investment simply because of location. Wish you luck in what you end up
doing!

~~~
quaquaqua1
Good luck to you and hope we land the right deal soon-- it only takes one!

